# Full Iraq War Coverage on XM's News Channels



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Be sure to turn to XM for the best news sources.

In your car or home, for the latest information on the War in Iraq, tune into any one of the top rated, 24/7 XM news channels including:

Fox News Channel - XM 121
CNN - XM 122
CNN Headline News - XM 123
ABC News & Talk - XM 124
CNBC - XM 127
BBC World Service - XM 131
C-SPAN Radio - XM 132
CNN en Espanol - XM 134

XM News, Talk, and Information. Everything. All the Time.
http://www.xmradio.com/programming/neighborhood.jsp?hood=news


----------

